# This is chilling...



## EightySix (Sep 30, 2007)

My house is haunted, specifically my kitchen.

I’ve got a ghost chicken in my fridge. A poultrygeist.

Should I call an eggsorcist?

I would have already, but I was behind on my payments, and I was afraid of repossession.....


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL

Welcome to the forum.  You'll probably fit right in here.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

welcome, grab a straight jacket and come on in.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Are you making yokes? LOL Welcome in!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## EightySix (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!

And happy Rocktober!

I am sure everyone's blood is begining to curdle as National Pumpkin Mutilation Month commences.

Here's a short vid to wake the dead: 




I have a very new, novice amateur web site, where I begun to compile some of my favorite haunted humor. Please give it a peek and load up on some awesome halloween funnies. I have a lot more content to add, but since I am so new at this I'd love to get a little feedback.

Go to www.grooviusmaximus.com 
Then to Halloween Humor

I have really just now broken ground on the site, so there is not much else to see, but poke around if you like....

PS: I hope the admin will be please to see I have already added a link back this way. (I think it works)


----------



## EightySix (Sep 30, 2007)

PS: Do you think my avatar makes me look fat?


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, a bit bloated for sure! Been to the dentist lately??


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeap, 3 posts and fits right in!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice intro, but I think you should be PUNished for frivolous use of the word poultry. Or maybe just a shot of Punicillin. Welcome.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome ,


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Yup, looks like another one for "Who's on first?"!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Ba-da-bump-bump!

You guys are so funny!
Welcome aboard!
Yep...you fit right in!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh no, another one.


You do fit right in.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome!! Those are great!!


----------



## EightySix (Sep 30, 2007)

Now I'm certain my ex was a witch!

It just dawned on me why she kept calling the broom closet the garage!




How are you supposed to convince a four year old little girl that going as a gargoyle would be much more fun than dressing as Cinderella anyway? I'm just not making any progress with my daughter Morticia...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome 86
yup FE 

keep the sunny side up and don't fall off the wall


----------

